# Nighttime Wee



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Need help. We took Cara out of her crate & had successful toilet habits but this last week we have come downstairs to a lake in the kitchen!!!! Her bed is on the hall, food & water bowls in the kitchen. 

Why has she gone off track, what do I do next & how long will it last???

Kirsty xx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

She might just want to keep you on your toes!
Stanley is the same, we go for days without incident and then find a surprise puddle. Just keep on doing what you're doing and I'm sure it will come all right in the end.
That's what I mutter to myself as I'm reaching for yet another roll of kitchen towel and the dettol spray )


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

After using half a kitchen roll I gave up on the dettol spray & headed to the garage for the mop & bucket. Think I must be keeping Dettol makers in business at the mo. Xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you're just being a bit forward and enthusiastic with her house training. Take a few steps back and put her back in her crate at night again for a couple more months, she understands that. Remember she is still very little and not developed enough yet for the whole house to be her den...in her mind. Don't worry she'll get there on the end. J x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Julie. Cage back in situ so fingers crossed. Off to visit a westie & Scotty dog. Trying to introduce her to all shapes & sizes xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes its back in the crate I'm afraid Like Julia says 14 weeks is very very young to have that much freedom at night. We have only really let Weller have the run of the house at night and he is 18 months!!
Good luck you will all get there eventually.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

with puppies its normaly 3 steps forward 2 steps back. she is still very little. it might be a bit soon to let her out her crate at night. if she is happy then leave her the way she is.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah dry night whoopee xx


----------

